# Seeking advice - safety and feasibility



## trex021 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got a problem with a remodel project that I'd like to be able to utilize my router to solve. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it's a good idea from a safety standpoint and I'd like some advice. 

After demoing a room to the studs and putting up new drywall, the window jambs protrude (are proud of) the drywall from 3/16" up to 1/2". The jambs need to be flush to the drywall for easy window casing fitting.

My thought was to put a big 3/4" rabbeting bit (the jamb is 3/4") on my router and nail a board next to and running parallel with the jamb and rout the jamb flush with the drywall. I would run half of the router base on the board.

I have an old PC690 that has an RPM of 23000 . I could probably borrow or rent a bigger / variable speed router if you guys deem it necessary and safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tex021

This is just my 2 cents, I would rework the casing and not and try to do anything with jambs,they may have nails in them to start with and it's not to safe to use the router in that way. 

See item below

Bj


----------



## trex021 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bob,

First of all, thanks for your quick response! I have considered reworking the casings. Most of the jambs are protruding only 3/16" or less and I think it would work. However, one super long jamb is 1/2" proud which is well thicker than my casings at the point of contact with the jamb. 

I have carefully inspected the jambs for nails and removed them or at least pounded the deep ones well past the point of the drywall. 

Assuming (yes, this is a big assumption) that I've removed any nail, is my plan unsafe? What about the idea of having less than half of the router base running on the board? Especially with such a big bit???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to RENT a 3" power hand planer and just knock it all down/flush to the drywall. 

Bj


----------



## trex021 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bob,

I am not familiar with a power planer. Is it capable of knocking the jamb flush to the drywall without damaging it (the drywall)? Also, would the edge be even (not wavy)? The jamb will only be half covered by the casing.

I take it you're not crazy about my router idea!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I like router bits and have many of them but they don't like nails and if you hit one the carb. blade will fly off 

The power planer will knock the jam down in a heart beat and it will be flat to the drywall like any tool it takes a small learning curve, the blade is 3" wide the norm and the base can just ride on the drywall to made the pass quick and easy. 

That's also why I said RENT one , they know it will have nicks in the blades when they get it back. 

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-1902X7...94-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176151679&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...94-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176151679&sr=1-1

Bj


----------

